# الطلاء الشفاف الغير قابل للخدش



## bachir18000 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته...
هل ممكن الحصول على طلاء شفاف سميك غير قابل للخدش على الاسطح الخشبية او الفلين الطبيعي...
ما هي تركيبته او ايب يمكن ان اجده....
جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## خالد فرحان (14 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا كنت تقصد الورنيش او اللكر الشفاف المستعمل في رش الاخشاب فاليك هذه المعلومات:
هناك انواع عديدة للورنيش:1-اساسه الكيد طويل جفوف يمتاز بلمعته العالية ولكن جفافه النهائي بطئ خصوصا اذا رش بكثافة على السطح
2-اساسه الكيد سنتاتيك يمتاز عن السابق بصلابة اعلى ومقاومة حك اكثر
3- اساسه النيترو سيللوز جفاف سريع جدا لمعة اقل لايستعمل بالفرشاة بل يرش 
4- اساسه اكريليك ريزين وهو افضل الأنواع السابقة واكثرها مقاومة للعوامل الجوية والحك ويعطي بعد الجفاف النهائي سطحا صقيلا شديد الصلابة وهو النوع الذي انصحك به 
ملاحظة :النوع الرابع يتألف من مادتين اساسيتين هما الريزين اكرليك والمصلب الخاص به وهو ايزو اسيانات.
وانا مستعد لاي استفسار والسلام


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل / خالد لو تكرمت ممكن الشرح بتفصيل اكثر


----------



## خالد فرحان (20 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد 
ارجو تحديد النقطة الغير مفهومة وانا مستعد لتوضيحها ان شاء الله لأن الموضوع متشعب وكبير 
وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

[4 اساسه اكريليك ريزين وهو افضل الأنواع السابقة واكثرها مقاومة للعوامل الجوية والحك ويعطي بعد الجفاف النهائي سطحا صقيلا شديد الصلابة وهو النوع الذي انصحك به 
ملاحظة :النوع الرابع يتألف من مادتين اساسيتين هما الريزين اكرليك والمصلب الخاص به وهو ايزو اسيانات.]
السلام عليكم
شكرا الاخ الفاضل على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا
أريد أن أعرف كيفية تصنيع العنصر الرابع ان أمكن وشكرا

​


----------



## خالد فرحان (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
1-يتم اضافة بوتيل اسيتات الى الاكرليك ريزين بنسبة 20%
2-واضافة البوتيل اسيتات الى الايزوسيانات بنسبة30%
يتم اضافة 0.8% من 2الى 1 مع التحريك ثم نقوم بعملية الرش


----------



## miltronique (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك الأخ خالد على الرد 
سأبحث عن هذه المواد وأجرب تركيبتك ان شاء الله

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها


----------



## ميناجرجس (26 مايو 2014)

سؤال للأخ [email protected]

هل لقيت المواد ديه في مصر ؟!
ياريت لو كنت لقيتها .. تعرفنا لقيتها فين و اسعارها ايه


----------



## zizoamr36 (27 مايو 2014)

يا ريت لو فيه تركيبة سهلة و بسيطة و في متناول الجميع انا قرات انه ممكن يصنع من الجملكة و الكحول الابيض او من الصمغ و كحول ابيض فهل هذا صحيح ارجو التوضيح و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

